
Older female elk perfect the art of survival - prmph
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/15/science/female-elk-hunters.html
======
metalliqaz
Interesting article. Not really on topic but I find the title of this post
rather comical. I think one could safely say that any organism that reaches
old age has perfected the art of survival. No?

